# Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?



## Schleifer (16. Oktober 2017)

*Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Moin Moin,

eine Frage, die vielleicht schon diskutiert wurde. Dr. Google (wo ja auch PCGH Threads angezeigt werden) konnte mir keine Antwort geben.
*Ist Tearing vom Bildschirm oder von der Grafikkarte abhängig, bzw. wird die Intensität vom Tearing vom LCD/ GPU irgendwie beeinflusst?*

Warum ich frage: Ich bin beim Neukauf eines Monitors unschlüssig wie wichtig Freesync/ G-Sync ist. Mein aktueller Dell U2412M hat nichts von beidem und ich persönlich hatte nie ein Problem mit Tearing. In Youtube Videos sieht das aber teils ziemlich böse aus (zB: "Battlefield 4 PC Gameplay Screen Tearing"). Der Dell U2718Q lacht mich ziemlich an, hat aber kein Freesync. So Dinger wie LG 27UD69P-W jedoch schon. Wenn Tearing bei allen Monitoren und bei allen GPUs gleichermaßen auftritt, könnt ich auf diese Sync Geschichten verzichten. Sonst vielleicht nicht.

Anmerkung: Ja mir ist bewusst, dass eine GTX 660 nur bedingt UHD tauglich ist.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Ist das Zusammenspiel von Bildschirm und Graka.

Das Bild, dass der Monitor darstellt wird nicht "komplett" aus dem Graka-Speicher ausgelesen, sondern Zeilen oder sogar Pixelweise und dann sofort dargestellt.
Wird das Bild "gesynct", d.h. ein neues Bild startet immer in der Austastlücke vom Monitor (also an Position 0,0), und der Monitor oder die Grafikkarte wartet mit dem nächsten Bild bis das Ende des Abtast-Bereiches erreicht ist (1920x1080, 2560x1440/1600 etc) dann siehst Du kein Tearing.
Wird das Bild nicht gesynct, dann siehst Du halt am Bildschirm wenn der Framebuffer von der Graka umschaltet, an der Stelle wo der Auslesevorgang vom Monitor am Graka-Speicher gerade stattfindet.

Es tritt bei allen Monitoren und alle Grafikkarten auf, die nicht "Sync" sind.  
Also gsync, Vsync, Freesync, FastSync, AdaptiveSync .. whatever. Diese Techniken sind genau aus diesem Grund vorhanden. Damit Du kein Tearing hast.


----------



## azzih (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Wie Vorposter schon sagt ist das ein generelles Problem der Synchronisierung, hängt nicht von verschiedenen Modellen ab. Bei manchen Spielen merkt man es aber deutlicher als bei anderen.

Wenn du eine neuere AMD Karte im PC hast solltest du ein Monitor mit Freesync wählen. Bei Nvidia heisst diese Technik G-Sync. Wenn du keins von beiden hast bleibt dir nur übrig im Spiel VSync an zu machen, was aber deine Framerate auf 60 limitiert und als Softwarelösung natürlich nicht so gut funktioniert wie die Hardwarelösungen der Monitore. Wenn das Spiel kein Regler dafür hat kannst du im Treiber auch Adaptive VSync anmachen


----------



## Malkolm (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Es sei noch angemerkt, dass Videos, die Tearing zeigen, dieses natürlich nochmal überzieht. Das Video selber ist ja auch in diskrte Frames zerteilt, und entspricht damit nicht der Wahrnehmung des Auges. Ob es dich also selbst stört, stellst du nur selbst direkt vor dem Monitor fest.


----------



## Teriodis (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Ich han einen acer mit g-sync und meine probleme sind weg. Mann muss halt nur drauf achten wenn mann es ganz genau nimmt das mann nicht über die bereitgestellte hz des monitors kommt mit seinen fps. 

Also beispiel der monitor hat 165 hz dann ist von 1 bis 165 alles mit g-snyc  syncronisiert. 

Alles dadrüeber nicht. 

Mann kann aber bei einigen games über die konsole die fps limitieren.

Z.b. cs go  

Oder die grafik halt so hoxh schrauben das mann nicht pber die bereitgestellte hz des monitor kommt. 

 Grüse


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Oder man aktiviert Vsync als Limiter im Treiber.


----------



## FoxXsays (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

In dem Zusammenhang hab ich mal eine Frage:

Es gibt in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, innerhalb der globalen Einstellungen, die Möglichkeit VSync generell zu aktivieren und zwar "Ein, Aus, Adaptiv, Schnell".

Wie funktioniert das dann GPU gesteuert? Habs noch nie genutzt, mir aber schon immer die Frage gestellt wie das funktionieren könnte.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Ein und Aus sollte sich ja von selbst erklären.
Adaptiv:
Die fps werden bei max Hertz des Monitors begrenzt und darunter nicht synchronisiert.
Schnell:
Der Monitor bekommt letzte Bild, welches von der Grafikkarte berechnet wurde.
Die Fps werden nicht begrenzt.


----------



## Bariphone (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn du keins von beiden hast bleibt dir nur übrig im Spiel VSync an zu machen, was aber deine Framerate auf 60 limitiert und als Softwarelösung natürlich nicht so gut funktioniert wie die Hardwarelösungen...



Stimmt fast. Vsync synchronisiert immer mit der maximalen Bildwiederholrate des Monitors. Das können 60Hz sein oder 75 Hz oder eben 144Hz. Bzw dann dargestellte FPS.


----------



## 0ssi (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*



Schleifer schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Neukauf eines Monitors unschlüssig wie wichtig Freesync/ G-Sync ist.
> Mein aktueller Dell U2412M hat nichts von beidem und ich persönlich hatte nie ein Problem mit Tearing.


Hast du denn jemals V-Sync ausprobiert um zu sehen wie es ohne Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung aussieht ?
Wenn ja, hat dich mit V-Sync der Input Lag (die Mausverzögerung) gestört ? Genau dagegen hilft FreeSync/G-Sync.

Ach so auf 144Hz ist sowohl das Tearing ohne Sync als auch der Input Lag mit V-Sync deutlich geringer als auf 60Hz.
Daher ist es schon irgendwie ironisch, dass es keine FHD/WQHD Monitore mit 60-75Hz und Nvidia G-Sync gibt.


----------



## Schleifer (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Danke erstmal für die zahlreiche Resonanz hier! 



0ssi schrieb:


> Hast du denn jemals V-Sync ausprobiert um zu sehen wie es ohne Tearing (Bildzerreißen) bei Bewegung aussieht ?
> Wenn ja, hat dich mit V-Sync der Input Lag (die Mausverzögerung) gestört ? Genau dagegen hilft FreeSync/G-Sync.



Ne, mich stört Tearing in meinem bisherigen Gamer Leben 0,0%. Insofern ist der Test mit und ohne V-Sync für mich nicht hilfreich (zumal ich die 60fps Grenze mit meiner GTX 660 nur selten knacke ). Der Input lag ist für mich vernachlässigbar, aufgrund meines Hangs zu Strategie/ Aufbautiteln.
Aus Angst in Zukunft aber so ein Tearing wie in manchem Youtube Video festzustellen, werd ich wohl Richtung Freesync gehen. Muss dann halt gucken, dass ein gutes Custom Modell der Vega 56 auf den Markt kommt.

NVidia ist mir in den letzten Monaten/ Jahren zunehmend unsympathisch geworden und der Aufpreis für GSync macht es da auch nicht besser. Also: Go AMD!


----------



## Körschgen (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ist Tearing Bildschirm- oder GPU abhängig?*

Vermutlich hattest du sowieso immer Vsync an.

Bei Strategie- und Aufbauspielen fällt das ganze ohnehin noch etwas weniger auf.


----------

